# REST-Service: GET erkennt Veränderungen an der DB nicht.



## f4b1 (18. Mrz 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen REST-Service mit Netbeans erstellt der auf eine Datenbank zugreift.
Bis vor zwei Tagen lief auch noch alles. Nun plötzlich aber nichtmehr, und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso, da ich an dem Service in der Zeit nichts verändert habe... 

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Verstell ich in der DB einen Paramter von Hand, setze z.B. einen Wert von 0 auf 1 und führe dann ein HTTP GET aus, wird mir der Wert vor der Umstellung zurückgeliefert (also die 0). Wenn ich diesen Parameter mittels HTTP PUT verändere (von 0 auf 1), sehe ich in der DB dass der Wert geändert wurde (auf 1). Und wenn ich dann ein HTTP GET ausführe bekomme ich auch den neuen Wert angezeigt (1)...

Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich noch meinen Client getestet indem ich Werte in der DB umgestellt habe, um zu testen, ob ein automatisches Update der Daten auf dem Client funktioniert. Seitdem habe ich nur noch Veränderungen an dem Client durchgeführt, den REST-Service aber links liegen gelassen...

Ich bin grad total am verzweifeln... vielleicht weiß von Euch ja jemand weiter.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## FArt (22. Mrz 2011)

Vielleicht gibt es ein Caching in der Persistenzschicht. Die bekommt nämlich Änderungen in der DB nicht unbedingt mit.


----------



## f4b1 (22. Mrz 2011)

Ja genau, das war das Porblem. Lies sich dann aber doch recht simpel deaktivieren


----------

